# VOGUE TYRES



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*265-35-22 (NEW TIRE SIZE) 
VOGUE WHITE/GOLD *


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

How much are they a set?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

bonediggetie said:


> How much are they a set?


*
What size are you looking for? *


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Like what you have posted here or even a 40 not 35


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

bonediggetie said:


> Like what you have posted here or even a 40 not 35


*The ones I took a picture of are 265-35-22 (car tire) cost is $1349.00set and they also make the 305-40-22 (truck/suv tire) cost is $1,399.00set Let me know fi you have any more questions, thanks! *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dopeness...they sure don't come cheap tho.

Do they ma em' in 20 with the mustard and mayo?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

slo said:


> dopeness...they sure don't come cheap tho.
> 
> Do they ma em' in 20 with the mustard and mayo?


*
They sure do, they make 245-40-20, 175-55-20 & 285-50-20 Let me know if you need pricing  *


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

So how much is a set of 15's w the white & yellow?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

rIdaho said:


> So how much is a set of 15's w the white & yellow?


*They are 3 different sizes of 15's I can get 
215-65-15 $640.00
215-70-15 $590.00
235-70-15 $680.00*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

How much for each 275/40/20


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

soriano said:


> How much for each 275/40/20


I can get *275-55-20* for $1,099.00 set. Let me know if you have any mores questions!


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

275/45/20 how much for 2


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

soriano said:


> 275/45/20 how much for 2


*They only make 275-55-20 vogue tyres!*


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

How much for 2 vogue tires 275/55/20 to wendover nv 89883


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

soriano said:


> How much for 2 vogue tires 275/55/20 to wendover nv 89883


*$1,150.00set plus shipping (about $80.00) *


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

155/80r13?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Bones 87 said:


> 155/80r13?


*We can custom make the 13's "vogue style" price on a set will be $320.00 plus shipping! *


----------



## DOSE (Oct 26, 2015)

I need some 225/60/16 for my Caddy. Let me know pricing. thanks


----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

Let me know on some 225-255 30r22


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

What are some of the prices for 17" vogue tires, white with gold stripe? I think they offer more than one size in 17"


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> *We can custom make the 13's "vogue style" price on a set will be $320.00 plus shipping! *


I'd like to see a set of these mounted


----------



## Swave007 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wut Up Doe,
How much for a set of{185/75/14's}?


----------



## ghostbustah13 (Feb 6, 2017)

Erica contact info?


----------



## I AM N.C. (Jan 7, 2008)

285/45/22 price?


----------



## dose719 (Feb 26, 2017)

225/60/16 price?


----------



## Cutlass442 (Aug 3, 2016)

Does Erica still check this ?

I'm looking for a place that will custom make tires into vogue style by adding the color stripes


----------



## dirtysouthradioonline (Aug 23, 2018)

what size in 18s you have


----------



## Roadstar (Apr 24, 2017)

Can beat anybody's price on Authentic Vogue Tires hit me up direct TWK INC. 406-590-3137 call/text anytime
Thank you!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

275/65/20 with Vogue stripe


----------

